# Shamless Self-Promotion



## unfocused (Jul 6, 2012)

Article from the Springfield (IL) Journal-Register website.

http://www.sj-r.com/blogs/alo/x537696150/New-Salem-as-youve-never-seen-it-before


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jul 7, 2012)

nice work


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 9, 2012)

Good Job. Keep Shooting. 8)


----------

